# Who makes good boots these days?



## Poindexter (Jan 7, 2015)

I have been wearing Wolverine 1529's for about 20 years, 4 pairs of them at ~5 years each.  Discontinued model.  The new Wolverines didn't feel at all good on my feet in the store.

I brought home a pair of Red Wings, good reputation, but about half an hour on carpet in the house and they are definitely going back tomorrow.

I need/want an 8 to 10" high lace up boot, and either a steel or composite toe.  Deep lugs on the sole a plus, watertight is nice but not required.  I will be wearing these mostly in the summer for anything from mowing the yard up to felling trees and bucking logs.

They will be one of the three pairs of dry shoes I take on hunting trips in autumn.  I got good pull on water tight boots for the boat and excellent winter boots for cold weather.

Just looking for three season safety and comfort that should last a good long time.

Carrhart boots any good?  Keene?  Caterpillar?  Danner?

I'll find something comfortable, but I would rather pick from a short list of known good stuff.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 7, 2015)

Several threads out there to look at in search for boots. A couple every year. I prefer my Matterhorn's but they cost a car payment.


----------



## bags (Jan 8, 2015)

I wear Red Wings and they do have a break in period. They hold up the best for me and I'm rough on boots. They have some newer designs comfy out of the box and water proof but you pay for them. I once bought a pair of Carharts and the soles came apart in a month or two. That was several years back so not sure if they've improved. Carolina's and Justin's are decent boots. Keen is good stuff too. 

So many choices now it's hard to say. Danner are supposed to be good but I've never had any. Rocky's are good and I like them also. There's a few for ya to check out. I've heard good stuff on Bro Bart's brand too. When it comes to boots I will go the extra cash because I live in boots. The cheaper ones never last long for me. I get years out of the Red Wings and some others mentioned. Many years as long as they are cleaned and oiled.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 8, 2015)

Rocky are good to go.  I've had thier  work boots, hunting, and duty(police).  They last forever and never had the soles come apart.  I have a pair of Ariats ordered we will see how they do.


----------



## mopar440_6 (Jan 8, 2015)

I second what bags said. I'm willing to spend the money on Red Wings because I live in my boots (put them on in the morning and don't take them off until its time to go to bed). I clean and oil them often and change the insoles every 3-6 months. I've got 3 pairs right now; 2 sets of steel toe for work one insulated, one not and an old non-steel pair I keep for working around the house. The oldest pair would be about 7 years old at this point. I've tried Rocky but they never feel quite right even after breaking in. I've got a set of Double H pull-ons that I love and I just ordered a set of Justin's to use up last year's company subsidy so we'll see how that goes.

Before you give up on Red Wings completely, if you have a Red Wing company store locally (not just a dealer) maybe give them a visit. I learned quite a bit working with the local store and even a local dealer. I measure out to size 10-1/2 wide and for years that's what I wore. The sales guy at the Red Wing company store told me that most people can wear 3 different sizes but one of those might fit just a little better than another. He had me try identical boots in 10-1/2 wide, 11 medium, and 11-1/2 narrow and we found out that the 11-1/2 narrow actually fit me the best. The other thing that both the local Red Wing dealer and the company store guys told me is to lightly wash a set of new boots and rub them down with a generous coat of oil, let them sit overnight, and wear them for a full day. I've done that with every pair of new boots I've gotten and it has shortened the break in time significantly.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 8, 2015)

Rockys, I live by the outlet store and get decent pricing. Have been wearing them since 1988 or so. I find them comfortable and durable, have worn others but wind up back with Rocky. I also have a pair of Muck slip ons I bought last year an they are very comfortable for outside work, mowing etc. Actually now thinking about it I have been using the Muck boots more and more, slip on and go no tying.


----------



## bags (Jan 8, 2015)

Muck boots are great. Got my first pair for X-Mas last year. Well made and warm. Quick off and on. Again, pricey but worth it. Great in the snow and cold. Mud too! I use mine pouring concrete too. Was sick of all the cheap PITA rubber stuff.


----------



## lindnova (Jan 8, 2015)

I have worn nothing but Red Wings and swear by them.  They do take a while to break in.  Out of the 6 or so pairs I have had there was one I did not like, but it was a slightly different (cheaper) model than I normally got and the souls sucked bad.  Some have worn a little better than others, but the ones that ended up being the best were the worst to break in.  I have three pairs using right now.  One nearly new that I haven't worn much.  One with pretty worn out souls, but still look ok and are very comfortable, and one that has torn leather and almost no soul left - I use that one for around the house and woods when it is dry.  I think the oldest pair is 8 years old

I try to break them in slow by wearing them a little at a time where I won't be walking enough to rub blisters. 

I get the steel toe basic 2233 8". I like that it has shallow treads and tracks little as I work in an office and don't like to track in so much after being out on a jobsite.  After the first year the tread is nearly smooth.  If I was all in the field, I might get a more aggressive tread.  I am pretty easy on my boots working in the office, but do work them hard when at home.


----------



## k3751 (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't know if I'll ever have another pair of boots that aren't Danner. My first pair lasted about 4 years of almost daily wear until the tread were gone. My new pair,the Acadia, has several years on them and are still going strong. They stand behind their product. A buddy of mine got a split in the sole after wearing them for about eight months, and Danner replaced them, no questions asked. Plus, you can get them resolved or refurbished when they need it. You're going to pay a pretty penny for a pair of Danners, though.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 8, 2015)

I like Keen for work ( safety toe ) and Merrell for non work, although I might try Keen hikers when my current Merrells wear out. I'm not crazy about Red Wings, we get a $150 voucher towards a new pair every other year. I have had some that were great and some that I won't even wear any more. I hear Danner is great, might have to try a pr of those someday  Keep in mind all the above are North of $150/pr but I don't mind spending almost 200 on boots I wear 10-12 hrs a day and they last for 2+ years


----------



## Tinder (Jan 8, 2015)

After reading so many good things about Danner, I once bought a pair of Danner Pronghorns for pheasant hunting trip (walking through tall grass fields) . 3 days into use, they looked beat. By the end of the week, they were falling apart. POS boot IMO. I think they were once a good company and then bought by someone else who tried to maximize profit and in turn ruined the product.

I've been using Cabelas Outfitter leather boots since - cheaper and hold up pretty decent.

One of these days I'd like to give a more expensive boot a chance again, but the Danner purchase still stings.


----------



## Sleeper-6 (Jan 8, 2015)

I really like my Redwings,  On my second pair now, wore the soles nearly smooth on the first pair.  They do take about a week or two to get softened up and comfortable.   Maybe try a different model (they make tons) before you give up on them completely.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 8, 2015)

Redwings . . . but as mentioned . . . they take a while to break in. For the first week or two I feel like I've got blocks attached to my feet and clump around like a drunken Frankenstein.


----------



## wahoowad (Jan 8, 2015)

Not impressed with my Danner Jackal II boots


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jan 8, 2015)

Love my un-insulated red wings logger style, have a pair of 5.11 side zips that are composite toe insulated (there warm and comfy) have a pair of bates which took a long time to break in. All are good boots and have there pro's and con's


----------



## drz1050 (Jan 8, 2015)

Loggers? Chippewa Super Loggers: http://www.amazon.com/Chippewa-Mens-Super-Logger-Waterproof/dp/B003F24DTO

Work boots? Thorogood. These are my current go-to's: http://workingperson.com/thorogood-mens-tan-804-4655-composite-toe-work-boots.html
and 
http://workingperson.com/thorogood-814-4233-mens-american-heritage-lace-to-toe-roofer-boots.html

Red Wings aren't as good as they used to be, and they moved a lot of production overseas.

Thorogood also makes the boots sold by Duluth Trading Co.


----------



## mopar440_6 (Jan 8, 2015)

drz1050 said:


> Red Wings aren't as good as they used to be, and they moved a lot of production overseas.



Country of origin is stamped on the label on the tongue. Pretty simple to check and not buy the imported ones. Their website also shows which models are US made and which are imported.


----------



## G6 at Snook TX (Jan 9, 2015)

I am a Red Wing man. Have owned many pairs since high school, and they are a beast to break in. But once they are good, they last. I have tromped many a mile in them for summer work, and I teach school in them since I have to stand for six or so hours a day.


----------



## leonardo (Jan 9, 2015)

have worked landscape construction for the last seven years.  here is my tally. 2 prs. redwing, 1 pr rocky, 4prs wolverine.  in my experience redwings wear out too fast, rocky are the most uncomfortable footwear i have ever experienced, wolverine the best.  still have 3 of the 4 prs. i have purchased.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 9, 2015)

I've owned Rockys and they were comfortable, but the last pair didn't last. These are the most comfortable safety toe boots I ever wore out of the box and they lasted a solid 18 months of everyday abuse.
http://workingperson.com/keen-footwear-mens-1008313-black-detroit-steel-toe-boots.html

  Unfortunately they were discontinued and the next pair of Keens were not as good out of the box. Red Wings I have had have been hit or miss. I still have the first 2 pair I got, probably 8 and 10 yrs old now. They are occasional use, might toss one pair they're about done


----------



## rwilly (Jan 10, 2015)

I like the Keens. I wear the Pittsburg model at work as a garbage collector. I have the 6" safety toe. Very comfortable right out of the box.


----------



## BKVP (Jan 10, 2015)

Kenetrek....period.  I only bought Danner's for decades, now made in China. (Except the winterlite model.)


----------



## Thinkingman (Jan 10, 2015)

I switched from Redwing's to Thorogood. Made in the USA. Twice the treadwear in the crepe soles.


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 10, 2015)

Really like Cabela's Roughneck boots, but I would never order them without trying them on. Fortunately, I live fifteen minutes away from one of the big stores. I've had three different pairs over the last ten years or so. The first two I abused at work. I currently have one I'll wear to work on particularly nasty winter days, but they're really heavy. I wear them at home fall thru spring.  

I just bought Meindl duty boots there the other day. Originally $240, clearance at $145. So far, very comfortable. 

I need lightweight, durable boots for my job. The search never ends, and I rarely get a year out of any boot. That's the big reason I buy them at Cabela's, as they have a lifetime warranty on Cabela's branded work boots. They consider the 'lifetime' of a work boot to be one year.


----------



## DirtDog (Jan 11, 2015)

Red Wing's here i work outdoors everyday and its the only boot i will own. Break in is about 1 to 2 weeks.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Jan 11, 2015)

You can still get 100% USA Danners that get great reviews.  If you shop around I've found them < 1/2 retail.

http://www.danner.com/product/work/rain-forest-mens-womens-plain-toe-work-boots.html

Georgia boot might be worth a look.


The best were Herman Survivors when they were still a USA company not the Chi-Coms they are selling now.


----------



## TMonter (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a set of Georgia boot stacked heel boots which aren't bad but I prefer the timberlines I bought a couple years later for a boot when I'm on jobsites. The biggest complaint I had with the georgia boots is they took a long time to break in.


----------



## mustangwagz (Jan 11, 2015)

TMonter said:


> I have a set of Georgia boot stacked heel boots which aren't bad but I prefer the timberlines I bought a couple years later for a boot when I'm on jobsites. *The biggest complaint I had with the georgia boots is they took a long time to break in*.



Really!? thats odd.. I own a couple pair, and Ive Worked outside, Day in and day out now for 4 years as a heavy equipment mechanic..all and any weather conditions, Oil, Grease, Pressure washing, crawling in mud, Walking through Caustic water treating solutions, all kinda crap ya could think of at coal preperation plants. Walked them across Strip jobs over tons of rocks, ankle deep fly dust, Climbed ladders etc etc. Ive Owned Redwings, Wolverines, Carolinas, Danners, Muck boots, Amish made boots, Rockys, and prolly others (walmart brands too)  In All Honesty, Ive bought more Georgia boots than any. Found them 4 years ago bought em outta pure chance...and ill never buy a different boot for work ever again.  I have the 8" Georgia G8362 Steeltoe, Insulated, waterproof, arctic toe boots.  Only problem i found locally was no one stocks them...so i order em online.  As for Outta the box comfort, these are the only major work boot ive ever bought and not had issues with...Never had "Ground meat feet" from break in periods.  Their 1000 Gram insulated, and usually make my feet sweat. (started carrying fresh socks in the truck) The pair i just retired to my "backups" pile is 3 years old, still waterproof and fairly comfortable yet too.  about 3 weeks into owning my first pair, i sliced the top of my boot somehow, i figured great...these will be junk in a couple weeks...great way to blow 200 bucks...it NEVER went any further, and actually kinda self healed itself, its not CLOSED, but it dang close to it.  I cant say for sure you'll LOVE them, but may wanna try them. the ones i got are not a logger, but they offer same type in loggers.  Here's what i bought....

http://www.georgiaboot.com/georgia/...oof-insulated-steel-toe-work-boots/G8362.html


----------



## bholler (Jan 11, 2015)

I have yet to find a brand that will last me more than 6 months The most comfortable ones i have had are carolinas i have wolverines now the winter pair is holding up well but the uninsulated ones not so much I have had redwings danners georgia rocky ect and havnt found one that hold up for me. so i dont spend a ton of money on them any more 1 to 150 is about it for me i havnt seen much gain when i go more expensive


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 12, 2015)

Mustang wags those look like some nice boots with a good review. May have to put them on the short list to try


----------



## Maxgussam (Jan 12, 2015)

rwilly said:


> I like the Keens. I wear the Pittsburg model at work as a garbage collector. I have the 6" safety toe. Very comfortable right out of the box.



That right there is a high recommendation!
Trash men are one of the hardest on boots of all jobs.
I would also stay away from the composite toe boots if you are going to run a saw in them. 
A chainsaw will cut through them like butter.


----------



## phatdonkey (Jan 12, 2015)

Redwings get my vote too.  to break mine in i put them on and stepped into a bucket of water.  then walked around for a while.  loosened up and are super comfy now.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 12, 2015)

Maxgussam said:


> That right there is a high recommendation!
> Trash men are one of the hardest on boots of all jobs.
> I would also stay away from the composite toe boots if you are going to run a saw in them.
> A chainsaw will cut through them like butter.


Yes I got the Milwaukees this time, an oversight on my part. That's what I get for buying online I guess. The Pittsburghs look like the first pair I had


----------



## salecker (Jan 12, 2015)

I'v been buying Cofra boots.I'v bought the same style for about 8 yrs.I do everything in them during the summer.Run equipment,drive truck,build houses,cut wood,last year i wore them for an aerial adventure course and kept up with some collage kids half my age.
 The best part i like is they only take a day or two to feel comfortable.I had my big toe crushed once and these have been the most comfortable boots i'v had in years .
 They may not be as rugged as some,they don't get to hot in the summer either.
 Thomas


----------



## skfire (Jan 12, 2015)

http://www.steel-toe-shoes.com/Merc...roduct_Code=Z-Keen-1007969&Category_Code=Keen
these look pretty good...any reviews???


----------



## JP11 (Jan 19, 2015)

Red Wings are great.  Look out for the red wing 'worx' line.  they are the made in China ones.  I prefer to keep my money local

JP


----------



## Sleeper-6 (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah, The Worx line is terrible.  Irish Setter is supposed to be the mid line, never tried them.  The Red Wing branded ones are the only one I buy.


----------



## jotul8e2 (Jan 22, 2015)

Selling boots and shoes in retail stores has been my life since the late 60's.  I have sold, taken refunds for, repaired, and replaced pretty much any boot you can name with the exception of White's and Wesco.

Red Wing Shoe Company sells product they pretty much make themselves under their own brand - Red Wing.  They also design and market Vasque, Irish Setter, and Worx made in various countries - mostly China.  Some of the Red Wing brand product is now sewn overseas then lasted (uppers are pulled over sized forms called "lasts") and soled in the US.  Anything carrying the Red Wing label for under $150 retail is made this way, I think.  Probably some more expensive boots as well.  Worx brand product seems to give very good service for the money.  Irish Setter is made to be very comfortable, with little break-in, flexible, and lightweight; these features are not necessarily compatible with long wear.

Carolina Boot does much the same - some USA made, some overseas, and some (I think) a mix.  As does Thorogood.  As does Justin.  And Wolverine (Bates is a division of Wolverine).  And others.

Timberland and Chippewa both still make very good boots; some of the best in terms of construction quality.  Chippewa are all US made, I think.

I may be reacting to getting burned pretty badly too many times, but I never recommend Wolverine brand anymore.  I still like some of their Bates product.  And I could certainly be wrong - there may be some stock numbers that do the job - I just do not know what they would be these days.

Now, the important think to realize is that you cannot say that any one brand is "best", or even "good".  That leaves out the issue of "best for what?", or "good for what?".  If there was a "best" boot the manufacturers would only make one style.  Different people prize different features.  One may be happy to sacrifice durability for flexibility, others demand all day comfort and support over easy break-in, and so forth.  This is where your retailer should (but probably will not) be able to give you guidance.

Vast sums of money are spent developing new products.  But here is how it works: The designer develops a boot for excellent flexibility, short break-in, and stability on rough ground, while giving up durability. The company head of sales will tell his salesmen that the boot is flexible with good flexibility, and it is made in three colors.  The Salesmen will tell the retailer it is their best selling new item and they can get 5% off with an early order.  The retailer tells the customer it looks like a nice shoe.  The customer is back inside a year complaining the boot did not hold up.

The only organization I know of that makes a real effort to combat this on a nationwide scale is the Red Wing franchise stores.  They do have training and information on what a given boot can and cannot do, but even there it all depends upon the store management.


----------



## Mwinder98 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hands down best boot that has ever been on my feet are Kenetrek, I have their hardscrabble and I've worn them everyday for 2 years minus the 5 weeks I didn't have them to send them back to get reconditioned, they have a steep price at $400 a pair but you can send them back for reconditioning for $150, and they come back like brand new, except the leather is already broken in. I will probably never buy a different boot.


----------



## drz1050 (Jan 26, 2015)

$150 is a lot for a resole. You can probably get it done for half that price at a local cobbler shop.


----------



## Mwinder98 (Jan 27, 2015)

drz1050 said:


> $150 is a lot for a resole. You can probably get it done for half that price at a local cobbler shop.


Local shop isn't going to have the same soles and conditioning process, I understand it's pricey but my feet sure do thank me for it.


----------



## F4jock (Jan 27, 2015)

JP11 said:


> Red Wings are great.  Look out for the red wing 'worx' line.  they are the made in China ones.  I prefer to keep my money local
> 
> JP


X 2! Love my insulated Red Wings.


----------



## hcbad96 (Jan 27, 2015)

I have never had a more comfortable boot than the Timberland Anti-Fatigue. I am on concrete all day and my feet never hurt anymore.


----------



## drz1050 (Jan 27, 2015)

hcbad96 said:


> I have never had a more comfortable boot than the Timberland Anti-Fatigue. I am on concrete all day and my feet never hurt anymore.



13 hr days on concrete and raised metal flooring here. Vibram Christy soles are where it's at. Have you tried a pair of boots with them? It's that thick white soft wedge sole, no heel... Only thing that sucks a little about them is they wear kinda fast, and if the job gets muddy you'll be cursing them (no tread to speak of). Nothing beats that smushiness for comfort on hard flat surfaces though.


----------



## ChadD (Jan 27, 2015)

I like Chippewa for lace up boots and I recently bought a pair of Muck Woody Max boots and  after snow blowing my driveway they are my new favorites dry and warm!


----------



## Squeaky_6 (Feb 2, 2015)

I vote Red Wing also, hated them at first... But now I love them.


----------

